# What defines the title of Police Officer.



## Mass422 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey all,
I have been sponsored for the R/I academy in pursuant of getting onto the AUX department once I graduate. The departments auxiliary officers do have full police powers, carry on duty, and are sworn officers. The question I have is, is anyone that graduates from a MPTC academy whether full time or r/I a police officer? Or are you officially a police officer only once you are sworn in by a department. Thanks guys.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Mass422 said:


> Hey all,
> I have been sponsored for the R/I academy in pursuant of getting onto the AUX department once I graduate. The departments auxiliary officers do have full police powers, carry on duty, and are sworn officers. The question I have is, is anyone that graduates from a MPTC academy whether full time or r/I a police officer? Or are you officially a police officer only once you are sworn in by a department. Thanks guys.


Only when you are appointed do you become any type of PO.


----------



## Mass422 (Mar 7, 2016)

Goose said:


> Only when you are appointed do you become any type of PO.


Thank you sir


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Otherwise you're a trained civilian.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> Otherwise you're a trained civilian.


It's too bad Loyal isn't around to actually answer this question more accurately for the OP........Just saying


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

But it takes a lot longer to become a cop....


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> It's too bad Loyal isn't around to actually answer this question more accurately for the OP........Just saying


That dude had a bigger campaign against campus police being called "police", than YOU do with SSPO.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

BxDetSgt said:


> But it takes a lot longer to become a cop....


What's the saying, something like it takes at least five years to actually become a cop?
We all can relate to these lines by Richard Gere, though in various different ways, but we can ALL relate.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

ouch...


----------

